# Carbon or FRP Rear Diffuser



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Took another look on the website that has the one ridiculous[but expensive] body kit for our cars, and found this:

Rear Diffuser for Chevy Holden[$175.99 w/ free shipping to U.S.]
Buy cruze/lacetti CARBON FIGBER diffuser, new style diffuser of cruze, outstanding cruze rear bumper, gigi168 AUTO design!Chevy Holden Cruze Rear Bumper FRP Material type Diffuser spoiler/decoration/trim/bumper protector at Aliexpress.com

and

Rear Carbon Fibre Diffuser for Chevy Holden[$349.99 w/ free shipping to U.S.]
Buy cruze/lacetti CARBON FIGBER diffuser, new style diffuser of cruze, outstanding cruze rear bumper, gigi168 AUTO design!Chevy Holden Cruze Rear Bumper Real-carbon fiber type Diffuser spoiler/decoration/trim/bumper protector at Aliexpress.com

I wonder how good the quality of the FPS material diffuser is. If its durable, and lasts; It would look great on my car in matte black[once I get the exhaust though lol].


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

FRP's about as brittle as CF, so both will crack if you back into a high kerb. Personally, I'm wary of putting any CF of my car that low.

The FRP one doesn't come painted, so you'll need to paint it yourself. Should still be cheaper than the CF one though.

I actually recommend you get the diffuser before you get the exhaust. The diffuser's exhaust gap is fixed, whereas your exhaust tip can be adjusted to fit. If you put the exhaust on first, you'll probably need to readjust the exhaust when you put the diffuser on.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd be hesitant to buy from that place until I see some reviews. Make sure to use a credit card to be safe. 

Personally, I'd wait until Vegas Nate gets set up as vendor and posts some prices. If you decide to go through, I recommend the cheaper one. Good luck though and let me know if you end up buying there.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

perlionex said:


> FRP's about as brittle as CF, so both will crack if you back into a high kerb. Personally, I'm wary of putting any CF of my car that low.
> 
> The FRP one doesn't come painted, so you'll need to paint it yourself. Should still be cheaper than the CF one though.
> 
> I actually recommend you get the diffuser before you get the exhaust. The diffuser's exhaust gap is fixed, whereas your exhaust tip can be adjusted to fit. If you put the exhaust on first, you'll probably need to readjust the exhaust when you put the diffuser on.


I don't want to drive around with a diffuser on with a stock exhaust. What I WOULD do, is buy the diffuser & exhaust, then install the diffuser before going to a shop to have my exhaust done, so they can adjust it properly.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lucky me, i took measurments and my magnaflow exhaust clears the cutouts on my road runs kit lol......still didnt install it yet  next month i will!


----------

